# You guys jinxed me!!!!



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

So, hear I thought we had Kodi's tummy problems under control, and the girls have never had any. Guess where WE were this morning. Yup. At the vet. Poor Panda had pretty nasty diarrhea last night, all mucous-y and bloody, and then this morning, a blow-out where she managed to not only coat her butt, but get it on her ears and caked into her back. So two baths in under 12 hours. She was drinking well, but she clearly didn't feel well.

Fortunately, my vet does have Sat. hours, and even though they didn't have any openings in their schedule, they took her in as an emergency. They thought she was pretty cute lying on the table for belly rubs, but I know my puppy, and that is NOT normal behavior for Miss Busy Pants. She just lay quietly on the table the whole time we were there. Although she was not dehydrated, and hadn't vomitted, she clearly felt nauseated too. She kept salivating, licking her lips and burping... Things she never does. 

So, they gave her a Cerenia injection for the nausea, and sent me home with Cerenia tablets for the next few days. Plus she's supposed to be on Pepcid twice a day, super probiotics (Fast Balance GI paste) and on a bland diet of ground turkey (93% lean) and sweet potato for a few days. (Of course the other two went NUTS when they smelled me cooking for Panda, so they all had turkey and sweet potato for supper! )

She had a closer to normal (but still softer than it should be) poop tonight, so hopefully we're going in the right direction. I left a stool sample, so when they get the results of that, if it's anything that NEEDS ABX, we'll start her on them. But I like that as long as the animal isn't in pain, and doesn't have obvious signs of infection (she has no fever) my vet doesn't jump on ABX. 

I still don't think she feels well, because she is just lying around on the kitchen floor, when she's usually out of control WILD at this time of night. The only positive thing is that it's made her forget about sex... She would have mated with the mail box for the two previous days! :laugh:

This photo is of her on the exam table in the vet's office. Normally, she'd have been either exploring or trying to jump off to explore the floor! Poor baby!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Supper in the making!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

All done!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, no!!! Poor little girl! It is just pitiful to see her lying there on the exam table. 

(You take your own towel for them to lay on? I love that idea, hadn't thought of it, though I do keep the furkids waiting in the car until the exam room is ready.)

I hope she is better by morning and that nothing bad shows up in her stool sample.

I'm chuckling about Panda being willing to mate with the mail box if you'd allowed her to.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Get Well Soon Panda. Hopefully no more butt baths are needed!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Oh, no!!! Poor little girl! It is just pitiful to see her lying there on the exam table.
> 
> (You take your own towel for them to lay on? I love that idea, hadn't thought of it, though I do keep the furkids waiting in the car until the exam room is ready.)
> 
> ...


No! :laugh: My vet's office ALWAYS has a memory foam pad with a clean towel on it for the dog. Little dogs are seen on the exam table, big dogs get their pad and towel on the floor, and the vet and techs come down to their level. It's the most thoughtful vet practice I've ever seen in terms of how they treat and interact with the animals.


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Isn't always just when you say something your dogs prove you wrong? Every time. I hope Panda is feeling better by the time you read this.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

OH NO! Poor Panda. Now that I remember, Lola had an upset tummy problem for a couple days when she was in heat, but not as dramatic as Panda. I wonder if there's a connection.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

boomana said:


> OH NO! Poor Panda. Now that I remember, Lola had an upset tummy problem for a couple days when she was in heat, but not as dramatic as Panda. I wonder if there's a connection.


Hmmm. I told the vet she was in heat, (even told her what day it was) and he didn't say anything about a possible connection...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

articshark said:


> Isn't always just when you say something your dogs prove you wrong? Every time. I hope Panda is feeling better by the time you read this.


I hope she's better too! She did have another SMALL runny stool this evening, but she's just STARTED her meds and mild diet, so I suppose that's not a big surprise. I have a trial with Kodi tomorrow, but if she's not COMPLETELY OK over night and tomorrow morning, of course I'll stay home with her.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Hope Panda is well soon. I'm getting really curious about all these tummy issues. Too funny about the mailbox. LOL


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Poor Panda!!! She doesn't look like a very happy girl on the exam table. 😒 That yummy turkey and sweet potato dinner should help her tummy. Hope the little girl is feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Poor little girl.:frown2: We send healing wishes to Panda. Hope tomorrow is a better day!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Poor Panda! Hope she's better by tomorrow.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

WHAT is going on?? I can't believe Panda now too. If this had all been happening when I used to lurk here, learning about Havanese, I never would have gotten one. Unreal all these tummy issues it can't just be us? I wonder what percentage of Havanese have them.

So sorry for your little girl the pic on the exam table breaks my heart for her, reminds me so much of Sophie and how horrible it was to see my normally crazy girl just laying there looking pitiful. She hasn't gotten into anything, different treats etc? Dang. Praying she will be just fine in the morning. And I'm coming over to share their dinner with them. Yum!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh no!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Poor baby Panda. I hope she feels better today and you were able to trial with Kodi.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> and on a bland diet of ground turkey (93% lean) and sweet potato for a few days.


:hungry: Any lefobers? :hungry:



> The only positive thing is that it's made her forget about sex... She would have mated with the mail box for the two previous days!


Now wi talkin! > Yu got one bery masculine, inner jetic Cuban hombre hear who is redy two help! > An no worries bout unwanted results eadder! >

Get well reel soon amiga Panda, wee got sum serius playing too doo.

besos :x Su novio, Ricky Rcardo


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh no! I just saw your post about Panda (by the way, what a beauty she is, even when sick). I sure hope she is better today. I'm like Dee Dee. If I had seen all these posts before getting Willow, I may have had second thoughts about getting a Havanese. Please let us know how she is.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I hope Panda is feeling a lot better today. Do you feed the dogs at the same time side by side? I usually drain the turkey just in case there's some fat in it and then add a little purified water later if I have to. Sometimes Zoe objects to sweet potatoes. Do they lick their bowls clean?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> Poor Panda!!! She doesn't look like a very happy girl on the exam table. &#128530; That yummy turkey and sweet potato dinner should help her tummy. Hope the little girl is feeling better tomorrow.


Well, the other two insisted on the turkey and sweet potato for supper too. They were pretty miffed that I made them eat "regular dog food" for breakfast, while Panda still got "the good stuff". 

I'm at a trial today, and my son is watching Panda, with instructions to call me and I'll come home if she has any trouble. She had a closer to normal poop this morning, so I'm crossing my fingers!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

That is great so glad you got to go to the trial (GOOD LUCK!!) sounds like Panda is on a fast road to recovery!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> WHAT is going on?? I can't believe Panda now too. If this had all been happening when I used to lurk here, learning about Havanese, I never would have gotten one. Unreal all these tummy issues it can't just be us? I wonder what percentage of Havanese have them.
> 
> So sorry for your little girl the pic on the exam table breaks my heart for her, reminds me so much of Sophie and how horrible it was to see my normally crazy girl just laying there looking pitiful. She hasn't gotten into anything, different treats etc? Dang. Praying she will be just fine in the morning. And I'm coming over to share their dinner with them. Yum!


Of course, the other thing we have to ask is, "how many dogs in general have tummy problems from time to time?" And the answer to that, I'm SURE is "A lot." Dogs are so well known for "dietary indiscretion."

Her food hasn't changed, and no new treats... Very few treats at all, since she has not been training much because she's in heat. But who knows what she could have eaten in the yard? We have a lot of birds and animals coming through.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

well that's true other than a few of us seems the tummy things for most are fleeting. Although the 3 dogs I've had in the last 30 years never had to go to the vet for any tummy issues and of all my dog training friends etc I've never heard of anyone mention anything like that. At least not serious enough to have to go to the vet.

I think the only answer is a hamster ball, bubble wrap and duct tape


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Glad to know that you Panda seemed well enough for you to be able to go to the trial, Karen. Hope little Panda is over the worse and well on the way to recovery. With no recurrences.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hope Panda feels better!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Glad to know that you Panda seemed well enough for you to be able to go to the trial, Karen. Hope little Panda is over the worse and well on the way to recovery. With no recurrences.


She's much better today, and TOTALLY happy to keep eating her special diet. In fact, Pixel is in a snit because I made her eat "dog food" tonight! . (Kodi doesn't care... He'll eat anything! :laugh


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

Geez, I just got on and saw this post! So weird Panda has tummy issues now :surprise: Glad to hear she is feeling better today and hope she continues to. She looked so sad lying on the exam table :crying:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks for the update on Panda! So glad she is feeling better. Like Dee Dee, I've never had a dog with tummy issues. Oh, I think Foxy may have had the squirts once in her life but nothing to be alarmed at. Maybe the wee dogs are just a little more sensitive.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I think smaller breeds are more sensitive to dietary indiscretion & toxins because of their lower body weight. If a larger dog eats something "bad" the amount in their system ends up being much less than what it would be in a smaller dog.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

I can count the number of Havs I know with chronic stomach issues, even a sensitive stomach, on one hand, and I would need about 20 hands to count the number I know. It seems most of these issues posted in the past couple months have been acute issues. I don't think the little ones have a more sensitive stomach in relation to their bigger relatives, it just takes less of something to upset their tummy (but I would rather take care of a Hav with loose stool a few occasions than a Beardie even once )

Karen, I'm so glad Panda is feeling better. I too have a pathetic vet photo of Nino. He wasn't feeling as gross as Panda seems to be, but he was very upset that his buddies had to leave the room to check his stool. Hoping you find out what is causing this nastiness and end it after one bout!


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

"That lady was really nice, and I really wanted to play with her even though she put that thermometer you know where."


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MarinaGirl said:


> I think smaller breeds are more sensitive to dietary indiscretion & toxins because of their lower body weight. If a larger dog eats something "bad" the amount in their system ends up being much less than what it would be in a smaller dog.


I agree!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KarMar said:


> I can count the number of Havs I know with chronic stomach issues, even a sensitive stomach, on one hand, and I would need about 20 hands to count the number I know. It seems most of these issues posted in the past couple months have been acute issues. I don't think the little ones have a more sensitive stomach in relation to their bigger relatives, it just takes less of something to upset their tummy (but I would rather take care of a Hav with loose stool a few occasions than a Beardie even once )
> 
> Karen, I'm so glad Panda is feeling better. I too have a pathetic vet photo of Nino. He wasn't feeling as gross as Panda seems to be, but he was very upset that his buddies had to leave the room to check his stool. Hoping you find out what is causing this nastiness and end it after one bout!


She seems to have bounced back completely at this point. I'm keeping her on her sweet potato and turkey diet for a few more days, because I need to fly to Indiana from Wed-Fri., and don't want to take any chance of things coming back while I'm gone because I try to transition her food back too quickly.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Glad she's better. Your turkey, sweet potato dinner was looking good for me, forget your doggies!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

MarinaGirl said:


> I think smaller breeds are more sensitive to dietary indiscretion & toxins because of their lower body weight. If a larger dog eats something "bad" the amount in their system ends up being much less than what it would be in a smaller dog.


That is a good point. Hadn't thought of it that way.


----------

